# which frogs are the quietest?



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

are all frogs noisy? its my sons birthday and he wants me to get him some dart frogs or milk frogs. i want to know which frogs are the quietest :whistling2:
thanks again.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Milk frogs are very loud and has he kept frogs before as dart frogs require a different set-up, has to be kept at high humidity and also you have to keep there food cultures going which is the hard bit. They require alot of research and are not the best begginer frogs.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Milk frogs are very loud and has he kept frogs before as dart frogs require a different set-up, has to be kept at high humidity and also you have to keep there food cultures going which is the hard bit. They require alot of research and are not the best begginer frogs.


basically i will be looking after the up keep of the frogs. hes just going to be watching them,i keep quite afew spiders and a panther chameleon that require high humidity so that isnt going to be a problem. as for food cultures i also have a fruit fly culture for my mantids.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Good Good well darts will certainly be alot quieter than the amazons, i have heard they have a very loud call. Im no expert on darts there are others on here which will be able to advise you alot better on there upkeep.


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

be careful about darts, as many are very loud

BUT the most popular one 

_Dendrobates tinctorius azureus_










You cant hear the male call!! And not a bad starter frog, and becoming cheaper by the year.... £35 from spanner in classified


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Female frogs are the quietest...........OoOoOOoO like humans.
On loud calling species...if I do want to keep them - I just get females if possible as they do not call


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Bearnandos said:


> Female frogs are the quietest...........OoOoOOoO like humans.


:rotfl:


----------

